# Website to purchase used Nissan parts



## altima96gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

One of my 96 Altima wheels hit the curve and now the balance is unadjustable. I need to purchase an used wheel. I looked around the junk yards around my area but either they do not have 96 Altima wheel or I was given wrong wheel.

Does anyone know a good website to buy used Nissan parts?

Thanks!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.junkyarddog.com


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.autopartsreplacement.com/Nissan_altima_Wheel_Alloy.html


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i love this one and they have never done me wrong. www.ritewayauto.com so far ive bought two trannies and an engine from them as well as misc parts. very reasonable and a very good warranty.


----------

